# New Member! Hopefully to seek great advice!



## tryingmybest25 (Mar 5, 2020)

New Member! Mom of 3. Confused in my marriage. I think I suck at relationships. 

Hoping to chat with some people in my boat and get some kind words of wisdon. 

:x


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

You came to the right place if you want honest opinions. Bring it on!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

